# Imperial Guard cadence song



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello. Since the new Guard codex is out, I thought I'd share this cadence song I've been inventing during my jogging sessions.
It's based on the running cadence in the great Kubrick's movie full metal jacket http://youtu.be/3aktJ5qGrYo?t=19s and so it obviously contains some coarse language... you've been warned 



Up in the morning to the risin' sun, gonna run all day, til' the running's done 
We fight Emperor's enemies, we're his guard and proud of this.
Close combat is what Tau lack, few bayonets send them back.
Necron are just too slow, we can kill them with one blow.
Orks are ugly and smell bad, that makes guardsmen really mad!
Eldar can go lick some balls. Bet they don't have pair of those!
Chaos Marines hide in these, power armor for pussies.
Daemonettes are horny mess. They want lasgun in their ass.
I really love my lasgun, with it I can get the job done.
Runin' with my M tweny five, I've never felt so alive.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know what you been told,
But eldar pussy's mighty cold...


----------

